# Cheias de 25 de Novembro de 1967



## Seavoices (8 Ago 2007 às 18:38)

Como no tópico da tempestade de 1941 se falou desta, esta aqui um testemunho dos B.V. de Odivelas sobre as inundações dessa data, não só para dar conhecimento da violência da tempestade bem como recordar todos aqueles que pereceram. Embora seja mais factual do que meteorológico, penso ser do interesse desta comunidade!

Link: http://www.bvodivelas.com/sitemega/view.asp?itemid=123&catid=1



			
				B.V. Odivelas disse:
			
		

> RELATÓRIO DOS  SERVIÇOS  PRESTADOS POR ESTA CORPO - RAÇÃO NAS INUNDAÇÕES DE 25/26 DE NOVEMBRO DE 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (8 Ago 2007 às 21:02)

*Re: Tempestade de 25 de Novembro de 1967*

*Video RTP*





>


(c) AS CHEIAS NO SUL DE PORTUGAL EM DIFERENTES. TIPOS DE BACIAS HIDROGRÁFICAS
http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/2001-71/71_05.pdf


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2007 às 20:27)

*Re: Tempestade de 25 de Novembro de 1967*

Foi há 40 anos.



> *NUNCA CHOVEU TANTO COMO EM 67*
> KÁTIA CATULO
> 
> 
> ...


(c) Diário Notícias





> *Quando a chuva trouxe a morte à capital*
> 2007/11/25 | 14:39
> Faz 40 anos que chuva torrencial resultou nas maiores cheias de Lisboa
> Há 40 anos, a chuva trouxe morte à área metropolitana de Lisboa: cinco horas de temporal ininterrupto causaram cheias catastróficas, que provocaram centenas de mortos e fizeram acordar a consciência política de muitos jovens, escreve a Lusa.
> ...


(c) Portugal Diário



> *Cheias de 1967voltariam a matar na Grande Lisboa*
> Nuno Miguel Ropio
> 
> 
> ...


(c) Jornal de Notícias


----------



## olheiro (25 Nov 2007 às 21:48)

*Re: Tempestade de 25 de Novembro de 1967*

Tinha eu na altura 19 anos e frequentava a Faculdade de Direito de Lisboa, morando em Odivelas num quarto alugado e, para  sobreviver, dava explicações a particulares de Filosofia e Latim numa sala de estudos ali para os lados da Calçada de Carriche, ainda, com o seu traçado antigo....

Desci do Autocarro número 36 (Restauradores - Carriche) entre as 18 e as 19 horas e, como sempre ,fiz a pé o percurso entre o fim da Calçada de Carriche(em frente ao antigo restaurante "floresta do carriche" muito conhecido à época ) e o príncípio do Bairro que nascia junto ao velho Pelourinho de Odivelas onde então morava ... A esta distância parecia que andava uns três/quatro quilómetros...a Camioneta de Caneças da Arboricultora....que ligava directamente a freguesia de Odivelas a Lisboa vinda de Caneças e parava em Entrecampos era muito cara.....três vezes mais...uma insignificância hoje, mas que na altura davam para uma sandes, um bolo e um café....

Chovia não com muita violência...mas com muita persistência desde o fim da manhã desse dia....e a a seguir a um estio prolongado.

às seis da manhã acordei eu e outros residentes com os gritos que se ouviam sentir dos lados das Patameiras....a Chuva continuava a cair....acordámos e logo sentimos que algo de profundamente anormal tinha ocorrido...A várzea de Odivelas tinha deixado de existir....boiavam alguns carros e centenas de cadávares de cabeças de gado....

Pelo meio dia, a garagem das viaturas da Associação dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Odivelas estava cheia de cadáveres nas posições mais grotescas, apanhadas pelo inesperado da morte de uma enxurrada....cerca de 200....a maior parte das Patameiras e de da Póvoa de Santo Adriao, Flamenga e Olival de Basto onde a as águas atingiram o segundo andar de algumas habitações....e onde esmagaram barracas de habitação...

A Calçada do carriche tinha sido fatiada em dois segmentos, como um queijo flamengo, e tinha brechas descomunais...os automóveis boiavam virados do avesso...ou deixavam-se adivinhar pelos remoirnhos das águas....

A ligação entre o Senhor Roubado e Odivelas desapareceu....a água cavou lagos profundos com três metros de profundidade onde 24 horas mais tarde um ciclista acabou por sucumbir...

Odivelas a escassos 3 quilómetros de Lisboa ficou isolada da capital...

O Cheiro a cadáveres fez-se sentir por cerca de dois dias mais....

As notícias não aparececiam da forma esperada e as comunicações  pelas vias mais tortuosas apareciam em Portugal e no estrangeiro...

As Associações Académicas de Lisboa, de Coimbra e do Porto fizeram a sua aparição....e centenas de estudantes de Medicina, de Direito, de Ciências.....trabalharam duramente no terreno, desenterrando corpos....assistindo às crianças  e acompanhando fundamentalmente as famílias desamparadas naquelas circunstâncias....Salazar tinha dificuldades em esconder o país, do bem estar onde tudo parecia estar bem..

A PIDE vigiava....tudo e todos...desconfiada....

Dias dolorosos....para todos e foram muitos .... os que acompanharam de pé esta tragédia....Sacavém...Alverca....Vila Franca.....Queluz.....Cacém....Paço de Arcos....Jamor....e dezenas de outras povoações periféricas.....

Mas a a nossa história recente....não pode esquecer...seja política...seja meteorológica....


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2007 às 22:20)

*Re: Tempestade de 25 de Novembro de 1967*

Obrigado olheiro por esse testemunho impressionante em primeira pessoa


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2007 às 00:10)

*Re: Tempestade de 25 de Novembro de 1967*

Até me arrepiei ao ler este testemunho... 
Dou comigo a imaginar esses cenários devastadores de há 40 anos atrás... Olho em volta, penso em cada lugar que mencionaste, e tudo parece ser impossivel.
Odivelas está agora muito diferente... Já não há gado e barracas, só mesmo umas quantas junto à ribeira que penso que nem de habitação servem, mas de lugar para guardar os materiais agricolas. (Há uma série de hortas junto à ribeira..)
Tudo o resto são agora prédios e mais prédios. E até a ribeira foi recentemente limpa. E parece ter tanto espaço agora para onde se "esticar" que pensar numa cheia assim é praticamente inimaginavel. Mas ao mesmo tempo sei que cada vez que chove, toda a àgua corre para essa ribeira. A que vem de Famões, a que desce da serra da Luz, a que vem da calçada de carriche, a que desce a Ramada, e até a que vem de Caneças. Odivelas fica mesmo no buraco. 
Felizmente, para mim, vivo na zona alta da cidade - Arroja. Uma localidade que naltura nem sequer existia como zona habitacional. Era apenas o lugar plantado de moinhos de vento, que estão agora em ruinas..
Hoje a presidente da Camara de Odivelas, Susana Amador, juntamente com o padre local, na eucaristia aqui do lugar onde vivo, fez questão de pedir que rezassemos por todas as vitimas dessa terrivel tragédia. Esteve bem a senhora presidente

Resumindo: 40 anos depois as coisas estão bem melhores em Odivelas. Estamos agora mais preparados para eventuais chuvadas (aliás, o mês de Outubro do ano passado foi extremamente chuvoso e pos-nos à prova.. felizmente não houve danos a lamentar!)... Mas ainda assim, paira em muitos dos habitantes da cidade o fantasma das Cheias de 1967...


----------



## JAlves (26 Nov 2007 às 01:32)

*Re: Tempestade de 25 de Novembro de 1967*

Há algum tempo que sigo este fórum e ando de dia para dia para me registar, mas depois do testemunho do *Olheiro*, tive que o fazer para comentar o excelente testemunho na 1ª pessoa que aqui nos deixou.

Acreditem que me arrepiei ao lê-lo pois embora tendo nascido na MAC, desde sempre (1972) que vivi em Caneças e actualmente na Ramada, pelo que conheço toda a zona descrita como a palma da minha mão.

É de facto arrepiante o que se passou, quase inacreditável quando hoje olho pela janela e vejo o "vale" de Odivelas tão sereno.

Embora tenha ouvido desde sempre os meus pais e os meus avós falarem dessa catástrofe, este descrição foi real demais.

Grave é, nos dias de hoje, constatarmos os atentados que têm sido feitos, esquecendo-se o que aconteceu no passado. Falo naturalmente nos prédios que povoam toda a margem do rio entre Odivelas e Loures, alguns por incrível que pareça, acabadinhos de construir. Refiro-me á nova urbanização precisamente junto ao quartel dos BVO. 

Enfim, é o pais em que vivemos.

Um Abraço


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2007 às 02:05)

*Re: Tempestade de 25 de Novembro de 1967*

"Grave é, nos dias de hoje, constatarmos os atentados que têm sido feitos, esquecendo-se o que aconteceu no passado. Falo naturalmente nos prédios que povoam toda a margem do rio entre Odivelas e Loures, alguns por incrível que pareça, acabadinhos de construir. Refiro-me á nova urbanização precisamente junto ao quartel dos BVO."

É verdade... As coisas parecem mais seguras agora, a água tem mais espaço para fluir, mas daí até se contruir quase em cima das linhas de água..:s O JAlves tem toda a razão... Nem me lembrava disso...
Prédios novinhos em folha, a 20 metros da ribeira :S


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2007 às 10:31)

olheiro disse:


> Mas a a nossa história recente....não pode esquecer...seja política...seja meteorológica....



Obrigado pelo testemunho. Pelas suas palavras percebe-se que esses acontecimentos estão bem presentes na memória de quem os viveu.


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2007 às 10:37)

> *As Cheias de Novembro de 1967 em Lisboa*
> Elementos de apoio preparados por J. Alveirinho Dias
> .
> Na noite de 25 para 26 de Novembro de 1967 registou-se, na região de Lisboa, precipitação intensa e concentrada, tendo atingido, na estação de São Julião do Tojal, no concelho de Loures, 111mm em apenas 5 horas (entre as 19h e as 24 h do dia 25). As estações da região de Lisboa registaram, nesta data, cerca de um quinto do total da precipitação anual.
> ...


(c) Geologia Ambiental - Cheias


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2007 às 12:21)

Olha olha olha o IM lembrou-se 

*40 anos das cheias de 1967*

Foi há 40 anos que a cidade de Lisboa e as localidades limítrofes, nomeadamente as da bacia do Rio Trancão, viveram 5 horas de chuvas torrencias que deixaram a área da Grande Lisboa à mercê da maior inundação que alguma vez conheceu. Durante o dia 25 de Novembro de 1967, o valor da quantidade de precipitação equivaleu a 1/5 do total anual, sendo que foram registados valores de 89,2 mm na estação de Lisboa/Geofísico e 112,5 mm na estação de Lisboa/Tapada.

O acréscimo do número e do impacto dos desastres naturais, resultado de um aumento da vulnerabilidade das sociedades e das alterações climáticas são factores motrizes para um desenvolvimento das capacidades da previsão a curto e médio prazo dos Organismos responsáveis pelo desencadear de avisos meteorológicos que permitam aos Organimos responsáveis actuar no terreno na salvagurada de vidas e bens.

Neste contexto, o Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P., Autoridade Meteorológica Nacional, para além de melhorar os seus mecanismos de vigilância e previsão do estado do tempo, implementou ainda melhores sistemas de comunicação quer com a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, quer com o público em geral, incluíndo na sua Página WEB um sistema de vigilância e Avisos.

No seguimento do assinalar desta efeméride, realiza-se dia 26 de Novembro no Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P., uma homenagem ao Dr. Silvério Figueiredo Godinho, à epoca responsável pela área de hidrologia do então Serviço Meteorológico Nacional.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/40_anos_cheias_de_1967


----------



## n00bcentozpt (21 Mar 2009 às 15:57)

Boas,

Será que alguém me podia dizer quais foram os factores agravantes das cheias que ocorreram a 18 de Novembro de 1983 e também a 6 de Novembro de 1997 ?

Ficaria bastante agradecido 

Cumps


----------



## Chingula (19 Abr 2009 às 00:35)

n00bcentozpt disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Será que alguém me podia dizer quais foram os factores agravantes das cheias que ocorreram a 18 de Novembro de 1983 e também a 6 de Novembro de 1997 ?
> 
> ...



Considerando a precipitação registada no Instituto Geofísico D. Luis (Lisboa), em 24 horas, os valores mais elevados registados foram em:

         18 de Fevereiro de 2008    - 118 mm
           5 de Dezembro de 1876   - 111 mm
         19 de Novembro de 1983   -   96 mm
         19 de Outubro de 1997      -  93 mm
           2 de Novembro de 1997   -  91 mm
         11 de Outubro de 1962      -  90 mm
         26 de Novembro de 1967    -  90 mm
         18 de Novembro de 1945   -   86 mm

 Notar: 
a) Que o espaço temporal das observações de 24 horas, corresponde ao período das 09 às 09 horas do dia seguinte (hora Universal). 
b) Que o Outono de 1997 foi particularmente fértil em episódios de chuvadas, com consequências mais graves nas regiões do Sul de Portugal Continental. 
c) Que as chuvadas de certa intensidade causam sempre problemas em meios urbanos, devido a um grande conjunto de factores (desde a quantidade de precipitação ocorrida, tempo de duração da precipitação, grau de  impermeabilização do solo, escoamento de águas etc...).
d) Que onde são registados os valores da quantidade de precipitação numa dada data/hora, esses valores não correspondem necessariamente ao máximo de precipitação ocorrido, nessa região (nessa data/hora).
e) Para os valores da precipitação (elevados) não faz sentido as décimas de mm.
Cumps


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2009 às 14:25)

Faz hoje 42 anos que sucedeu esta tragédia.


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2009 às 10:48)

Vince disse:


> Faz hoje 42 anos que sucedeu esta tragédia.



O dia de ontem será de recordar enquanto a memória dos Portugueses e, sobretudo, dos habitantes da Grande Lisboa perdurar.

A efeméride serviu para rever alguns relatos e testemunhos da época que foram sendo postos aqui e, fica sempre um arrepio pela dimensão de tão grande tragédia. E sobretudo o receio de que algo assim possa voltar a repetir-se... Não com a mesma magnitude trágica (os tempos e os meios já são outros), mas a ladainha que já fomos repetindo por aqui mantém-se... Continuam a existir zonas de risco, sobretudo nos mesmos locais onde esta tragédia decorreu.

Muito precisa ainda ser feito...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

ARTIGO DE OPINIÃO

Inundações em Lisboa
(Por Jorge Lage)

Os políticos são o que sempre foram e quando parecem diferentes do que sempre foram, apenas estão a teatralizar perante a opinião pública.
Lisboa cresceu imenso no pós-25 de Abril, mas não em bom planeamento, segurança e bem-estar dos seus habitantes, apesar de a Natureza ir lançando os seus sérios avisos de protesto de como é tratada.
Fiquei chocado e indignado com a teatralização de alguns comentadores e dos meios de comunicação social sobre a impossibilidade de se resolverem os problemas das inundações em Lisboa com as chuvas mais fortes.
Eu vivo numa rua (muito antiga) do centro de Braga e o que o presidente da câmara fez foi substituir a pequena conduta de águas pluviais por uma muito maior. A partir daí toda a água tem escoamento mais ou menos normal.
Em Lisboa, o «arrumar a casa» que o presidente do município e os seus sábios vereadores dizem ter feito será, em certos aspectos, um exercício de retórica. Lá diz o ditado: - Bem prega S. Tomás!
«Arrumar a casa», com tanta massa cinzenta em volta do presidente, deveria ser resolver todos os graves problemas da cidade e que incomodam os seus habitantes.
Deviam fazer o levantamento dos locais mais problemáticos com as chuvas e resolvê-los em tempo razoável. Em certas zonas de declive em que as condutas são muito extensas terão de ser substituídas por outras muitíssimo maiores, mas o seu escoamento ao chegar às partes baixas deveria ser independente das ali existentes e desembocarem directamente no rio ou linhas de água. Penso que nas zonas de inundações habituais se deve repensar toda a rede de esgotos. Isso exige muito esforço, muitos gastos, não se vê, mas dá segurança e evita gastos maiores.
Era bom que esse trabalho fosse feito já, que ainda há fundos comunitários e as empresas construtoras de condutas de cimento lutam por sobreviver, vendendo o material a preço de saldo. Além disso, evitavam-se, no futuro, novos males ou prejuízos aos munícipes.
Mas o que nos indignou foi a displicência de alguns comentadores e dos meios de comunicação, como se não houvesse nada a fazer. Estamos a ver uma professora geógrafa, duma universidade de Lisboa, que parecia estar mais interessada em transmitir uma boa imagem sua para a televisão, do que ir ao fundo da questão. Mas tem de haver solução dentro do razoável e muito necessário!
Um agricultor que faz drenagens dos solos, saberia dizer qual era a solução e que decorre do simples «saber de experiência feito».
Se calhar arrumar a casa lisboeta pode ser mais a fachada, porque problemas graves como os das inundações ou insegurança parecem não figurar tanto no caderno de encargos.

Fonte: NetBila 2009


----------



## GARFEL (8 Dez 2009 às 21:42)

26 DE NOVEMBRO DE 1967
tinha eu 8 anitos e dez dias, porém há imagens na memória que não se apagam e que provavelmente jamais se apagarão.
Dei por mim acordado cerca da meia-noite quando o meu tio Libório e a minha tia Georgete vindos de sua casa na Damaia de Cima se refugiaram na casa de meus pais na Damaia de Baixo.
Viviam então na cave de um prédio de habitação e ainda os ouço comentar que aqueles 2 ou 3 km a pé foram um verdadeiro tormento devido ao caudal de agua que cada rua trazia e que pura e simplesmente em todo aquele trajecto nunca eles souberam onde punham os pés.
E de mais não me lembro até que.............  .
De manhã (penso que ligeiramente solarenga) foi tempo de verificar os estragos, e da casa ainda alagada pouca coisa se salvou. Á beira do prédio dos meus tios abriu-se tal clareira no chão que ainda hoje pergunto porque razão o prédio não desabou( cabiam lá certamente 2 automóveis no buraco ).
Na zona  do aqueduto das aguas livres por onde hoje passa o comboio por cima,  na Damaia,  amontoavam-se carros, alguns animais mortos, entulho e lama, aliás todas as ruas estavam cobertas de lama.
No local onde termina Lisboa e começa a Amadora ( Portas de Benfica / Venda Nova ) havia na época um bairro social muito precário que foi talvez o que mais me impressionou pois, de umas dezenas de casas que lá existiam, nada restou a não ser as paredes exteriores e algumas interiores, no interior pasme-se só havia.....................lama...........e mais lama, não me lembro de ter visto uma mesa, uma cama, uma cadeira, um briquedo sequer, nem faço a minima ideia se em toda aquela zona houve mortes a lamentar, mas certamente foi talvez uma das zonas onde os prejuizos financeiros e morais mais se fizeram sentir.
Que me lembre nunca mais aquelas casas foram habitadas, e posteriormente terão sido demolidas.
Que eu saiba não corre nem corria na altura nenhuma ribeira por perto.
Apesar de muito raramente ter falado neste tema durante estes anos todos,  eu próprio me espanto de como me lembro de tanta coisa tendo apenas oito anitos. Se estas imagens ficaram gravadas em alguem com essa idade é porque realmente o que se passou foi deveras impressionante.
E foi.

desculpem o desabafo mas foi o tirar cá para fora talvez pela 1ª vez ( desta forma foi-o certamente ) algo que estava apenas adormecido.

Pela memória de todos - os novos - os mais velhos  - e dos que partiram

Viva o forum meteo

garfel


----------



## rijo (23 Fev 2010 às 03:39)

Através do Cidadania Queluz, chegaram dois relatos no Facebook:

"Aliás já aconteceu em Novembro de 1967.Morreram várias pessoas afogadas no Jamor levadas pela corrente entre Belas e os Arcos de Queluz junto ao mercado tendo inclusivamente caído 2 prédios, cujas estruturas foram levadas pela corrente."

"e efectivamente a corrente do Jamor matou nesses prédios ao pé dos Arcos. Eu estudava em Massamá e uma aluna faleceu. Se fosse viva teria 53/52 anos. era minha colega.Foram umas cheias pavorosas. recordo-me mt bem do prédio que caiu.....para ir para Massamá para a escola não tinhamos caminho alternativo, por isso era doloroso passar por aí, diariamente..."

De duas pessoas diferentes.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2012 às 20:53)




----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2014 às 17:47)

Encontrei isto.

Mesmo aqui ao lado, 129 mm em 5 horas, que brutalidade.







Fonte: http://geografianosecundario.blogspot.pt/2014/05/as-cheias-na-regiao-de-lisboa.html


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2014 às 06:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Encontrei isto.
> 
> Mesmo aqui ao lado, 129 mm em 5 horas, que brutalidade.
> 
> ...



Vou procurar o que tenho arquivado de publicações (em papel) sobre 1967. Lembro-me de haver vários outros registos impressionantes.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2014 às 11:26)

Algés.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2014 às 11:49)




----------



## Rachie (2 Dez 2014 às 14:01)

Gerofil disse:


> ARTIGO DE OPINIÃO
> 
> Inundações em Lisboa
> (Por Jorge Lage)
> ...



Em Cacilhas, quando fecharam a Cândido dos Reis ao trânsito, aproveitaram e fizeram o mesmo. Reza a lenda que aquilo era uma autêntica ribeira quando chovia muito, e agora a água escoa em condições. Claro que ainda entra água para um ou outro estabelecimento mais baixo, mas dizem os habitantes mais antigos que nem se compara ao que era.

Se fizessem o mesmo em Lisboa... Mas nem as estradas alcatroam....


----------

